# Labpe's new AOD9604 product - dosage problem?



## teezhay (Sep 14, 2012)

Labpe has a new product called AOD9604, the description for which states the following:



> Recent clinic research has shown that a dosage of 500mcg the (AOD9604) daily for 30 days did show a reduction of body fat in the mid abdominal area in both obese, over-weight, and average built people.



The problem is, this isn't consistent with the research I've found which shows positive results at a dosage of 500mcg _per kilogram of body weight_ in lab rats. This means I'd need about 25 vials of the stuff for a single dose. 

Can someone explain what's up with this?


----------



## teezhay (Sep 15, 2012)

Ha, I just realized AOD9604 is the same product as HGH Frag 176-191 ... yet Labpe offers both under different names for two different prices. Wtf?


----------



## LabpeRep (Sep 17, 2012)

Actually , they are not the same, even if the sequences of them look the same.
The difference between AOD9604 and HGH fragment 176-191 is not the sequence but the status of the sulfhydryl group in cysteine. 

The sulfhydryl group in AOD9604 is oxidized form   disulfide bridge (MW: 1815 CAS:221231-10-3) 

The sulfhydryl group in  HGH fragment 176-191 is  reduced form(MW:1817 CAS: 855516-60-8)




In Organic chemistry Lab, you need 1 or 2 more steps to synthesize AOD 9604 from HGH fragment 176-191:




All the structures data is from reaxys.com or  science finder, please refer to them for their contribution.



Please let us know if there is any other question regarding the products, our tech support are more than willing to help.



teezhay said:


> Ha, I just realized AOD9604 is the same product as HGH Frag 176-191 ... yet Labpe offers both under different names for two different prices. Wtf?


----------

